

Water Planets in the Habitable Zone - S4M
http://arxiv.org/abs/1304.5058

======
luke_s
Disclaimer: I am not an exobiologist. Nor have I read more than the abstract
and conclusion of the paper so far. However I do have an interest in
exobiology and try to keep up with developments in the field.

To summarize the paper: They have developed some new models that show it is
theoretically possible that Kepler-62e and Kepler-62f could be warm water
worlds. Their models also show that with the new generation of telescopes
coming online, such as the James Web Space Telescope, it should be possible to
determine if Kepler-62e and Kepler-62f are actually warm water worlds.

If these two planets do turn out to be warm water worlds, it would be big
news, as some of the elements for 'earth like' life would be present on two
exoplanets – abundant liquid water. If I remember correctly, there is some
other work being done (not related to this paper) on obtaining an atmospheric
spectra of transiting exoplanets. This could tell us the chemical makeup of
the planets atmospheres and we could possibly see various markers that would
indicate life.

All up, it looks to be pretty exciting, but we are going to need some bigger
and better telescopes before we know more. Keep watching this space!

------
motters
In the search for exobiology one possible sign to look for within planetary
spectra might be a predictable annual oscillation of carbon dioxide levels as
occurs on Earth when plants photosynthesize more in the summer than the
winter.

~~~
sampo
When it's winter in the Northern Hemisphere, it's summer in the Southern
Hemisphere, and vice versa. It's just the case with the Earth than most of the
land masses are on the Northern Hemisphere, but would not necessarily be the
case with another planet.

~~~
gus_massa
Yes, but it's even more complicated. According to Wikipedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxigen#Photosynthesis_and_resp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxigen#Photosynthesis_and_respiration)
), the green algae and cyanobacteria in the ocean produce between 70% and 45%
of the free oxygen. (It's a lot of variation in the estimation.)

~~~
motters
True, but just measuring carbon dioxide for the whole planet does show a
distinct seasonal variance and that's for the reasons previously stated -
there's a lot of land mass in the northern hemisphere and terrestrial plant
life has a significant effect.

Possibly on exoplanets there might be similar asymmetries, or the asymmetry of
an elliptical orbit. Seasonal variation in atmospheric gasses aren't
necessarily a certain sign of life since there could be other non-biological
causes, but they're a big clue.

------
claudius
Now we just need FTL travel to get there.

~~~
icey
Something I've been thinking about a lot lately: if / when it becomes possible
to "upload" our minds, wouldn't that be the ideal way to explore the universe?
Space travel becomes much less daunting when you don't have to worry about an
ordinary human lifespan, along with all the intricate & inefficient fueling
and environmental needs a biological organism requires.

I hope if there's ever an Kurzweilian singularity that the AIs come with a
lust for discovering the universe and spread across it like dandelion seeds.

~~~
columbo
> "upload" our minds ... to explore the universe

I don't think it'll ever happen.

Uploading something just means making a copy, and if that becomes possible the
AI potential would be millions of generations smarter than a carbon copy of a
human brain. Sort of like digitizing a record or wax cylinder - we don't do it
for the quality, we do it for historical or nostalgic purposes.

If AI becomes possible then the only reason to upload a _human algorithm_
would be for the same reasons as the wax cylinder. It wouldn't be to rely on
the created construct to do decision making or exploring.

More likely AI programs would do all the exploring and it would be brought
back holodeck/matrix style for people to experience safely in the confines of
earth.

~~~
icey
Never? I agree our minds are incredibly complex, but it's not magic. Once
humankind can measure what happens inside a brain, it's surely should only be
a matter of time before it can replicate its machinery. I agree it may be
something that's quite far into the future, but consider how far medicine has
come in the past 25, or even 10 years with regards to replacing other human
organs.

My personal opinion is that AGI will look a lot more like a convergence of man
with machine than software suddenly gaining consciousness. I think it will be
a viewed as performance enhancement much more than the merging of two foreign
entities. I think it will begin with an interface that will allow us to
communicate with software neurally, or store our memories externally (even if
it's just copies). Early research is already happening in rats to this
effect[1][2], I have a hard time believing that our brains are so complex that
they will never be deciphered.

[1] [http://www.technologyreview.com/news/424452/a-first-step-
tow...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/424452/a-first-step-toward-a-
prosthesis-for-memory/)

[2] [http://www.technologyreview.com/news/511721/rats-
communicate...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/511721/rats-communicate-
through-brain-chips/)

~~~
exit
'columbo' didn't say uploading would never happen, just that uploading in
order to explore the universe doesn't make sense

------
madaxe
If I didn't know better, I'd say they're quietly and rightly cautiously
hinting at the discovery of extrasolar photosynthesis. Their note about
methane levels and the -f datum together draw an interesting picture.

~~~
patdennis
You started your comment with "If I didn't know better". Do you know for a
fact that they're not hinting at this? Or did I misread.

~~~
madaxe
Nah, I'm just a cynic at heart. I think they are hinting at it, but I'm
probably wrong.

